# PC Prediction from 1944



## ian (Sep 24, 2004)

Got this in an email at work.


----------



## Lorand (Sep 24, 2004)

LMAO, home computer? It's a computer home!  

But there's something wrong with the picture. I think it was heavily photoshopped: just look at the paper that comes out from the back of the teletype. It must be behind the desk and it's not...
And what's the idea with that steering wheel and the TV-set? I think this picture is a montage: TV-set + teletype + a submarine's equipment + computer expert.


----------



## kof2000 (Sep 24, 2004)

the steering wheel is for overclocking of course. it must take more than a 500 watt psu to run that one lol check out all those temperature guages lol no need to fan monitoring anymore lol.


----------



## chadr6 (Sep 24, 2004)

I saw that same picture yesterday...it's pretty funny


----------



## ian (Sep 24, 2004)

I had to reduce the original image size from around 127k to 29k so that I could post it here because of the image size restrictions.


----------



## Lorand (Sep 24, 2004)

LOL, even admins have restrictions?  
Can you e-mail me the original file, please?


----------



## ian (Sep 25, 2004)

I uploaded the image, it appears here http://www.computerforum.com/HomeComputer.jpg


----------



## Lorand (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks!
It's clearly faked image. Just look at the design of the TV-set and the teletype -- there must be decades between them!  

Let's see who will find the original pieces of this puzzle...


----------



## ian (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks like a photo from the set of some old movie.


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 25, 2004)

well I guess they got that prediction wrong


----------



## Lorand (Sep 25, 2004)

That computer was the barebone of its time! 
With that technology a laptop could weight up to 100 kg...


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 25, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> That computer was the barebone of its time!
> With that technology a laptop could weight up to 100 kg...



That's pretty heavy


----------



## jamesr66a (Dec 5, 2004)

That image is from a scanned version of Popular Mechanics.


----------



## Lorand (Dec 6, 2004)

Nah.... I was right from the beginning!
The steering wheel is indeed belonging to a submarine equipment: http://home.att.net/~jeff1_satobserve/photo17.htm
And the teletype was made in 1974: http://www.columbia.edu/acis/history/la36.html

Let's see who can find the original picture of the TV-set?


----------



## smadge (Dec 6, 2004)

wow...how did you find that out


----------



## ian (Dec 6, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Nah.... I was right from the beginning!
> The steering wheel is indeed belonging to a submarine equipment: http://home.att.net/~jeff1_satobserve/photo17.htm
> And the teletype was made in 1974: http://www.columbia.edu/acis/history/la36.html
> 
> Let's see who can find the original picture of the TV-set?


Damn your good........
I thought it was from a sci-fi movie set.


----------



## Lorand (Dec 6, 2004)

From the beginning I knew that there's a submarine equipment on that photo. After a couple of googleing, I found where it started: http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.pl?IDLink=1115586 (scroll down and you'll see that fake prediction).


----------



## ZER0X (Dec 6, 2004)

> Damn your good........



Yer I know, I can't believe you found it


----------



## smitherz (Dec 6, 2004)

I take my hat off to you Lorland


----------



## Verrona (Dec 16, 2004)

Well Done 2 u.


----------



## anubis (Dec 16, 2004)

either your good or you just spend a hell of a lot more time on the net than most of us here


----------



## Lorand (Dec 16, 2004)

Hehe, I'm simply a genius...  
Look at my first post in this thread. Those observations I made only by looking at that image, without searching on the net.


----------



## zkiller (Dec 18, 2004)

can you post the article that goes with it as well. i love this kind of stuff!


----------

